# DIY Animatronics on Facebook Live



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't miss the presentation tonight on using wiper motors to power your props! We will look at mounting options, how to control them and a variety of different mechanisms. You can find the link for this Facebook Live at https://www.facebook.com/SOSHaunt/
We will be starting promptly at 6:00 Pacific time (9:00 Eastern)
Hope you can join us!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

This week on our Sunday night Facebook Live, we will be unraveling the mysteries of using pneumatics. The process need not be complicated and we will look at how easy it really is to get started. Other topics include how to choose the proper components for your project, where to purchase to save some money, how to improve control and a few things to watch out for.
If you have any questions or topics you would like to see covered, please post them in the comments.
I hope you can join us Sunday at 5:00 Pacific (8;00 Eastern) to talk prop building!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

If you have not been on one of Halstaff's Live Feeds you are missing out! Tonight's feed will be put on by his son Brian who is a professional photographer. He is going to be talking about how to photograph / video your haunt! The best part about joining in is that you get to ask questions in real time! BTW, tonight is at 6pm PST.


----------

